

Cool AI guides-you to learn linux on the cloud. Interested? simtry.com/contact - kim0
http://simtry.com/cloudlabs/4e3e64bf9b156e40a3000006

======
kim0
Hey folks,

We're a startup doing AI based online learning. We're currently focused on "IT
training". Since we're all a bunch Linux and open-source geeks, we've started
with Linux so if you click that link you get a cloud based lab where you can
practice installing wordpress

The thing is, not only do you practice, but our patented technology guides
into the steps (you set a wrong password, do this, you didn't install that
package here's an apt-get for you...etc)

We're looking for partners and interested parties to work with. If interested,
please <http://simtry.com/contact>

